# Repotting a MAC blush or eyeshadow



## diaanz (Apr 3, 2014)

So I know the norm is to depot e/s and blush and put them in a palette but I don't have that many of either product and I am not overtly fond of palettes (as of yet). I was wondering if it is possible to buy a pan of your favorite blush for example and repot it into an empty MAC container? Has anyone tried this?


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 3, 2014)

Why wouldn't you just buy it in pot form to begin with?


----------



## User38 (Apr 3, 2014)

lol.. 

  but the answer is yes.. if it's the same size container (black pot).  the metal disc has to be removed.

@erine1881  would probably be able to respond to your question.


----------



## diaanz (Apr 3, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Why wouldn't you just buy it in pot form to begin with?


  I would have if I could have! It was discontinued and I was only able to find it in its pan form. I should have mentioned that


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 3, 2014)

Ah, okay.   Unfortunately, MAC don't offer single pots for purchase, so you can't buy one and stick it into that. Hrm...


----------



## diaanz (Apr 3, 2014)

I have an empty one where I've used up all the product. The pan is still in though so I guess what I was looking for was gentler ways to get the empty pan out and pop this one in instead.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 4, 2014)

There's really no other way to depot than to separate the plastic thing that the pan sits in from the main bit. And then you'd have to get the pan out of the plastic thing. (There's a way to do it without heat but it involves a lot of prying out with a paring knife and a lot of rubbing alcohol.) Then you'd have to glue the new pan into the plastic thing and see if you can snap the plastic thing back into the main pot.  If only MAC did what Inglot does and sold a single palette thingie.


----------



## diaanz (Apr 5, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> If only MAC did what Inglot does and sold a single palette thingie.


  This has been incredibly helpful. I haven't ever depotted anything and when I tried looking for information everything I found required heating the the plastic holder which led to damaging the holder. Thanks!


----------



## neonbright (Apr 5, 2014)

Coastal Scents sell Go Pods, that look like the Mac pots, they are 1.95 each.  The only thing you will need is to have a circular metal glued to the bottom so the pot won't fall out our glue it in the pod.


----------



## diaanz (Apr 6, 2014)

neonbright said:


> Coastal Scents sell Go Pods, that look like the Mac pots, they are 1.95 each.  The only thing you will need is to have a circular metal glued to the bottom so the pot won't fall out our glue it in the pod.


  Great! I will look into that..


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 13, 2014)

If you want to keep it in a mac pot, depot the old pan using the alcohol method.   http://youtu.be/o--oPgjo43o  This way won't destroy the plastic disc, making it possible for you to glue your other blush pan into the pot. Once the old empty pan is out, dry out the alcohol, add your glue and reassemble!


----------

